# When to replace drill brushes?



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had a Makita cordless and corded drill since 1982/1983 and have never replaced the motor brushes.

Should I? Both work just fine, although well-used, they seem to have the same power/battery life they've always had. But I've read some people replace the motor brushes for better performance and I thought I'd ask.

What's the consensus? Replace them when the motor bogs down? Or on a regular service interval?

Thanks

John


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

If you wait until you have problems, then you waited too long. Pull them out and check them. If they get too short and the little wire inside them starts rubbing on your armature, it will damage it. Look up new brushes and compare. They are cheap.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

A lot of brushes have wear lines; if they're close to or at the wear line, replace them.

Another good rule of thumb is to replace them if they're shorter than they are wide.


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

Where can I look for advice on how to do this procedure?

I have a Milwaukee Sawzall and it clearly has access screws to the brushes on the outside of the housing.

But the Makinta corded and cordless drills don't have anything obvious for me to remove to access the brushes. Seems like I'd just have to take it apart entirely and see what's inside. No? Thoughts?

John


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Some don't have access to the brushes.. for example, my Makita cordless has a sealed DC motor and the brushes are not replaceable. If you don't see access screws/covers for the brushes, then yours may or may not be replaceable. Instead of tearing it apart to find out, it's usually easier to take a look at the exploded parts diagram for your tool first. Most tools have them in the back of the manual, or you can find them online at places like ereplacementparts.com

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

That was my thought. I found several internet sites that had exploded diagrams of the Makita 6095d and none of them specifically referred to "brushes" in the parts diagram. Makes sense that they're sealed instead of replaceable.

Also makes since since the thing has run like a champ for over 30 years. Oh well. Maybe I was worring over nothing.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I have an old 6012HD which uses the same motor, and you can't replace the brushes.. you would need to replace the motor if it ever goes out (about $40). I also have a just slightly newer but still 9.6v 6226D that is the same, although the replacement motor for it is only about $18. But like you say, these things just keep working like a champ, year after year. I think I paid something like $20 for the 6012 about 20 years ago, and $15 for the 6226 about 5 years ago and have used the snot out of both of them (and both were used when I bought them, so I have no idea how much abuse they took before I got them). I've thought about replacing them with a newer, higher voltage model, but I can't imagine what it could do any better than the ones I have now, other than maybe have that fancy little LED light on it  Every time I do get the urge, I go look at the prices of new ones and that gets rid of it pretty fast.. particularly when I look at the festool! For that kind of price, I would expect them to throw in a mariachi band, case of tequilla and a couple of hookers!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

It may be a brushless motor. If there is not access from the outside, then I expect you have a brushless motor. Google "dc brushless vs brushed motors" and you'll find pertinent information such as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brushless_DC_electric_motor .


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have Makita 9.2 volt drills that I have had since 2001, that I use every day and they still run just fine. Just keep using them until they quit. I think mine may outlive me! Ha ha.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Your drill is as old as my youngest daughter. Great life for a cordless drill.


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

Same business on the corded makita drill? Runs fine, but no easy access screw holes to the brushes, so it must be sealed or brushless.

Did they make brushless motors in the middle 1980's?


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have found that if the tool does not have the screw top brush retainer, it is a throwaway tool. I have several PC routers, and maybe 100 bucks of replacement brushes on the shelf to replace, and check them every couple of months. But my Makita drill motors are getting over 20 years old , and the batts, are getting so spendy that I am considering tossing all of them in a dumpster even though they still work fine. (it will be a responsible no land fill for the batts).


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

A cordless drill from 1982/1983. They don't make 'em like that these days !


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Pete, please consider giving them to someone that is willing to use them. Maybe they have good batteries and could use another drill. Or sell on CL.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Outside replacement of brushes is a feature on most high priced tools. If they are not acceassible from the outside (a convenience feature), you will have to take it apart to get to the brushes. All have replacable brushes, except for the very cheapest tools, because replacement brushes are not part of their repair parts list (if they even have one). Go to a parts center like www.ereplacement parts.com for breakdown lists of parts available.
When to replace them? I would say when they spark excessively as the tool is running. This can be observed near the rear of the tool where the brushes are located. There is always an opening in the plastic case where the brushes are visible.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I had the 9.6 (?) volt Makita that took the long battery and when I needed a new battery it was more money than a new 14.4 volt unit. Are you getting your batteries rebuilt?


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope. Recycled the old nicads at OSH and bought new batteries every once in a while.So I started putting labels on them so I'd know which battery was how old.

Would like a new lithium-ion cordless, but I agree with Brad the prices are high enough that they make me think "I could buy a lotta wood and practice more" for that amount.

And the makitas are working just fine. Going to stick with both of them for now. They work! Why change?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*I had the 9.6 (?) volt Makita that took the long battery and when I needed a new battery it was more money than a new 14.4 volt unit. Are you getting your batteries rebuilt?*

You could buy a new Makita 14.4v drill for $20!!! Please tell me where!

Kidding aside.. if you try to buy them directly from Makita or one of the big box stores, you pay through the nose. One of those long 9.6v batteries at the borg will run you around $45.. about $50 for one of the 9.6v pod style batteries. There are a bunch of online battery stores where you can do a whole lot better for a much better battery than OEM. I found the long 9.6v ones for $19.49 online.. and higher capacity 9.6v pod types for $22.95. For the price of one battery at the borg, I got two online, and they were almost twice the amp hour rating of the stock ones. You can also upgrade from NiCD to NiMH or Li-Ion for still way less than those stock batteries at the borg. However, doing so will most likely require a new charger.

And speaking of chargers.. those things don't last forever! I bought those two new batteries because I thought the one I had was going wonky. Turns out it was the charger that went wonky! It would act like it was charging, but it really wasn't, which is what threw me for a loop. A new charger not only charged up that original battery just fine, but it actually brought back to life a couple that I had abandoned all hope for years ago and just never got around to throwing them out.. now I'm glad I didn't. Just something else to consider.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought that drill in 1990 or 91. When I needed a new battery a couple of years later they were about $80 each. Online battery stores did not exist in then.


----------

